# Histoire de ..... = en plan?



## Diileme

Hola,

Me intereso en la traducción de "Histoire de..."
¿Se podría utilizar la locución *"en plan"* en el sentido de  *"para"*?

Les doy un ejemplo que encontré:

*Lo ha hecho en plan de broma *
_Il l'a fait histoire de rigoler / pour rire_


Gracias de antemano


----------



## Diileme

Si le contexte de ma phrase n'est pas suffisant, voici un autre exemple.

Phrase:
*En plan de* materializar las ocasiones que tenía.

Paragraphe:
Nosotros tenemos un gran calidad. Hay que estar siempre atento a todos oportunidades de gol.

*En plan de*

 materializar las ocasiones que tenía. Siempre hay que calibrar la calidad de un posibilidad. Primera parte, era partido muy bonito, creo que ahí, primera parte, teníamos que haber sentenciado el partido. Primera media hora, podiamos haber marcao uno o dos goles.




AÑO:

1995

AUTOR:

PRENSA

TÍTULO:

La Vanguardia, 02/01/1995 : MARTA ESPAR

PAÍS:

ESPAÑA

TEMA:

02.Lingüística y lenguaje

PUBLICACIÓN:

T.I.S.A (Barcelona), 1994


----------



## swift

Diileme said:


> ¿Se podría utilizar la locución *"en plan"* en el sentido de *"para"*?


Sí.


----------



## jprr

"en plan X" d'accord.
est-ce vrai de la même façon et sans nuance pour "en plan DE X" ?


----------



## swift

jprr said:


> Est-ce vrai de la même façon et sans nuance pour "en plan DE X" ?


Oui.  Il y a des différences régionales, bien entendu. Au Costa Rica, par exemple, on utiliserait seulement « en plan de » suivi d’un infinitif et « en plan » suivi d’un nom.


----------



## Paquita

Por lo que he leído en la web, en plan es ahora expresión juvenil de moda que se utiliza para cualquier cosa hasta perder su sentido original y posiblemente desaparecerá dentro de unos años o cambiará por completo de sentido


----------



## swift

Paquita said:


> Por lo que he leído en la web, en plan es ahora expresión juvenil de moda que se utiliza para cualquier cosa hasta perder su sentido original y posiblemente desaparecerá dentro de unos años o cambiará por completo de sentido


¡Nada más alejado de la realidad!  Esta expresión la llevo oyendo desde la primaria y no ha perdido vigencia ni nada que se le parezca.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Quizá dependa del lugar, y todo eso. Yo, por ejemplo, no la habría relacionado con los jóvenes. No creo que una persona joven en Argentina tenga incorporada la expresión "en plan de..." a su cronolecto. Lo primero que se me ocurre, más que una construcción con infinitivo y como par dar algún ejemplo, es "en plan de fuga" o "en plan de vacaciones".


----------



## Paquita

El artículo al que me referi es de El Pais
Estamos en plan explicando la expresión "en plan"
Yo también utilizo en plan de con sustantivo.
Lo que dije fue por si las moscas😉


----------



## swift

Qué útil el artículo para aclarar un par de cosas:





> Esta construcción (preposición “en” + sustantivo “plan”) no es nueva en el idioma y la usamos hablantes de todas las edades para una función concreta, la de “Venimos en plan de auditoría” o “Acudieron en plan de buscar pelea”, casos que se dan desde mediados del siglo XX y donde “plan” tiene el significado de intención, proyecto, modo.


Este es el uso al que se refiere la consulta. 

Los otros usos más modernos son los que están en discusión en el artículo y para los que se vaticina una vida corta en el habla juvenil.


----------



## Diileme

Muchas gracias @Paquita  y @swift , me va a ayudar mucho. Me parece ser una traducción perfecta del "Histoire de", teniendo en cuenta el registro coloquial.


----------



## jprr

Diileme said:


> Me parece ser una traducción *perfecta *del "Histoire de"


Ben... je ne suis _pas totalement _ convaincu que ce soit toujours le cas :
si "histoire de" a bien le sens de "pour", "afin de" etc... l'expression comporte aussi une notion de hasard, de profiter de la coïncidence, d'état d'esprit plus que d_'intention_ ou de_ proje_t.


----------



## swift

Cuando en castellano decimos que alguien ha dicho cierta cosa “en plan de broma”, queremos decir que lo hizo en son de broma, para bromear; no que formuló un proyecto con enfoque, objetivos, tareas y responsables, fechas límite y producto final. 

En algunos casos, la traducción podría ser “como para”, que indica acaso con más tino esa noción de propósito medio sacado de la manga, o “con tal de”, que tiene un dejo de excusa.

Lo cierto es que el artículo referido habla de “intención” o “proyecto” porque la tradición lexicográfica española nos tiene acostumbrados a una estilística que magnifica las cosas, haciéndolas parecer grandiosas y de grandes consecuencias.  Pero no hay que ser un máster en gestión de proyectos para usar “en plan de”. 

Y bueh… a este hilo le vendrían bien unos cuantos ejemplos contextualizados, en plan de poner las posibles traducciones en perspectiva.


----------



## jprr

Je ne dis pas que "histoire de" ne puisse pas* parfois *traduire "en plan [de]" mais


swift said:


> En algunos casos, la traducción podría ser “como para”, que indica acaso con más tino esa noción de propósito medio sacado de la manga, o “con tal de”, que tiene un dejo de excusa.


me convainc plus facilement.

dans cette phrase


Diileme said:


> Hay que estar siempre atento a todos oportunidades de gol.
> 
> *En plan de*
> 
> materializar las ocasiones que tenía


je comprends plus "avec l'idée de / afin de /  [juste/simplement] pour" que "histoire de".



swift said:


> a este hilo le vendrían bien* unos cuantos ejemplos contextualizados*, en plan de poner las posibles traducciones en perspectiva.


----------



## Kushu1

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Ola
Existe-t-il une expression équivalente à « histoire de » dans le dans le sens de : seulement pour, ou à seule fin de ? On va faire un tour, histoire de prendre l’air. Vamos a dar un paseo, solo para tomar un poco el aire.
Gracias.


----------



## jprr

... simplemente a tomar aire.

En fait il existe tout un tas d'expressions selon la situation, l'intention ...
voir aussi ce fil : *histoire de + infinitif*


----------



## swift

Vale la pena hacer también una aclaración en cuanto al ejemplo que nos había traído @Diileme y es que este no tiene mucha validez, desde un punto de vista meramente gramatical, porque proviene de un artículo que resalta los traspiés idiomáticos de cierto técnico holandés. Yo no me basaría en este ejemplo para determinar la idoneidad de _en plan de_ para traducir _histoire de_. De hecho, esa frase no está conectada con la anterior: el artículo hace una enumeración de expresiones sueltas.


> Porque el técnico holandés tiene su propia forma de hacer y ver las cosas y, por tanto, también su propia forma de expresarlas.


----------



## Kushu1

(edit règle 15) [...] Merci quand même pour la réponse de jprr.
[...]


----------



## DelaChón

Creo que jprr ha dado en el clavo: _histoire de _es equivalente a _afin de_ y no creo que en muchas ocasiones pueda ni deba traducirse por _en plan_. Según el contexto, _para así_ o _y así_ pueden funcionar.

Y, sí, como bien apunta Paquita, es cierto que muchos adolescentes la usan ahora como muletilla comodín, al menos en el español que se habla en Europa... Incluso se da el caso que en ocasiones la utilizan para introducir una respuesta, casi sin venir a cuento (de un modo similar al _like_ en AmE).


----------

